# I'm not sure "Equipment" is the right way to describe this - Subject is Photo paper



## clee01l (Mar 28, 2013)

I have just purchased some photo paper from Adorama called Silverjet Metallic.  Has anyone else used a metallic paper to print photos?  What is your experience and do you have any tips?  My printer is an AIO made by Lexmark. The printer does a decent job on Matte paper but certainly lacks a lot when it tries to compete with a true dedicated photo printer.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 28, 2013)

I do C-prints on metallic paper quite a bit, especially my fireworks shots. I love metallic paper for things with highlights you want to draw attention to. I've never tried metallic paper in an inkjet, though.


----------



## happycranker (Apr 2, 2013)

Cletus, Probably one of the most popular paper is Chromajet metallic pearl, I have used this a lot in my Epson 3880 inkjet printer the standard icc profile works fine from them, but I did make my own as well  this paper uses photo black ink and a semigloss paper type. I have also just tried a sample of MOAB Slickrock metallic pearl, but IMHO thought it not as good as the Chromajet, although I could only use the supplied icc profile and not my own.

Otherwise the paper works the same as any other inkjet paper, but of course has a very distinctive look!


----------

